

More on making money in the umbrella business - Specstacular
http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2010/03/03/catching-up-with-the-umbrella-seller-fella-part-3/

======
Scott_Culture
Who woulda thunk selling umbrellas could be so interesting? :) A 7-stage
interview over 18 mths was a bit much, but there are some useful
entrepreneurial insights there...

------
Specstacular
The earlier parts of this interview are here:

<http://en.wordpress.com/tag/stevie-marx/>

